# Angelo Dundee, 2/1/12, 90 years old



## elder999 (Feb 1, 2012)

Muhammad Ali. George Foreman. Sugar Ray Leonard. The cornerman's cornerman. The Thrilla in Manila. The Leonard-Hearns fight. Fights that wouldn't have been the winner's without him.


90 years old. Not sad at his passing. Just glad he was here.

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2012)

.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 2, 2012)

A man of immutable integrity. Something boxing lacked and still does.  Sadly missed.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

One of the unique trainers in boxing. Legend.

RIP Angelo.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 18, 2012)

Boxing has a great loss when he died.


----------

